# Theme and Variations



## Oboerockstar (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm a 17 year old trying to compose a theme and variations. I need help picking out a good theme (that's related to the oboe). Hope you can help!


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

What about the _cor anglais_ solo from the slow movement of Dvorak's "New World" symphony?


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

You could take a sample from the oboe "duet" in Handel's _Arrival of the Queen of Sheba_. If you want something less jolly, you might consider Bach's _Ich will bei meinem Jesu wachen_ from the St Matthew Passion.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2016)

Have you tried composing your own?


----------



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Something tells me OP isn't returning....


----------

